# Well Fox News was interviewing on Washingtons culling the herd



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

And lo and behold, a sentiment was expressed that sharp shooters from the Department of Ag will be used and this is a good thing.... "you won't have any wounded deer from *ARCHERY."*

Not to beat a dead horse... or deer as it may... but this was a random man in the street comment... Are you thinking he's alone?


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

He's probably right.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I saw that. Dude looked like a pole smoker.


----------

